# Exterior wall stud cut



## Novice (Nov 6, 2014)

I just had a gas stove installed and the installers cut through an exterior wall stud in order to run the exhaust piping through to the outside.  Is this a big no-no?
Thanks!


----------



## bholler (Nov 6, 2014)

we do it all the time but we add framing to transfer the load did they?


----------



## Novice (Nov 6, 2014)

They're working on it right now.  What should the framing look like?  Thanks for your reply


----------



## bholler (Nov 6, 2014)

they need to transfer the load of that stud to the adjacent ones or down to the sill plate lots of different ways to do it we usually put in a double top and bottom plate going between the existing studs and then put jack studs between them if it is 2x6 wall i can usually do it without cutting drywall 2x4 walls are hard


----------



## Novice (Nov 6, 2014)

Gotcha.  Thanks


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Nov 6, 2014)

Unless it's a isolated load bearing spot you'll be fine. It needs to be removed for clearances.  I "headed" mine off in the eall. No jacks to the plate to support it, would've had to cut sheet rock. Figured if I see the rock start to pop screws or a seam crack I would then cut the wall open and add some jack studs. 2 years and no issues.
It's really amazing how much you can (not that you should) take out of a well built house before things start to move.


----------



## bholler (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree that most of the time you could take out a stud with no ill effects but i dont want to find out i was wrong the hard way so i restructure when i need to cut them


----------



## Novice (Nov 6, 2014)

I've asked them to frame the space but they've just attached pieces of wood on either side of the cut stud to the adjacent studs, not across the top and bottom on the stud all the way across.  I don't see how this will carry any load...


----------



## Novice (Nov 6, 2014)

In other words, the top and bottom of the cut stud are still exposed


----------



## bholler (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah that wont transfer anything


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 6, 2014)

Time for a carpenter....


----------



## Michael Golden (Nov 6, 2014)

Is it a load bearing wall?


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 6, 2014)

Jackstuds and double 2x with filler up top out is not hard to do. Make sure they do it right.


----------



## R'Lee (Nov 8, 2014)

It should look like what you would do for a "window"


----------



## brian89gp (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Novice (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks all for the feedback!  So, long story short, the installers did not do a proper job and the carpenter is coming tomorrow.  My question is regarding the placement of the studs.  The system (Jotul GF 400 DV Sebago) requires the wall opening for the venting to have a 10" x 10" clearance to combustibles, but the diagram in the manual also seems to show the studs located directly flush with the wall thimble (ICC ExcelDirect venting system).  Does anyone know if the studs can be less that 10 " apart if a thimble is used?


----------

